# Clock Inserts



## tomwilson74 (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is everyone buying their clock inserts from? Just looking for a few more supply places. Currently, I get mine from Klockit, Wooden Teddy bear or Rockler.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2018)

Klockit is the only place I’ve ever used

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 7, 2018)

I'd be curious what you get and how you use them. The one's I got from Klockkit were pretty pricey for Chinese stuff I thought. They used to have a retail store in southeastern Wisconsin but I see it's closed now. I wanted to go down and look at some of their products.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Dec 7, 2018)

I usually buy them from 2-3 sites, especially when I get a feee shipping or 10% off email from them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's a few links:

http://www.clocksmagazine.com/link-pages/clock-kits.htm

https://www.clockparts.com/

https://www.klockit.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 10, 2018)

A few more:

https://timesavers.com/

http://www.clockworks.com/

http://blackforestimports.com/advancedwebpage.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 10, 2018)

You can make a clock out of just about any old piece of wood. Cut something out on the scroll saw. Glue scraps together and shape into something.



 
Just a few I've made. I have more pics.

James

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for the links. Are they basically all from the same manufacturer in China? Do you have a favorite brand? Lots of options out there and lots of opportunities to throw away money before finding the good ones. Thanks for making the search shorter.


----------



## tomwilson74 (Dec 11, 2018)

Klockit is my favorite. The Wooden Teddy Bear has good deals too.


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 12, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for the links. Are they basically all from the same manufacturer in China? Do you have a favorite brand? Lots of options out there and lots of opportunities to throw away money before finding the good ones. Thanks for making the search shorter.



I haven't bought any inserts for a couple years, But when I did there was at least one seller that had some Japanese movements. I can't remember who though.

James


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 13, 2018)

**STAY AWAY FROM CLOCKKIT.COM**

Spelled differently than the reputable source previously listed.

Took money never provided products!

Never responded to voicemails or emails.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 13, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> **STAY AWAY FROM CLOCKKIT.COM**



I never did like ClockKit.

ClockParts on the other hand is swell! On one of my orders one of the inserts they sent me the second just spun around loosely. I called them expecting they would tell me to send it back and that I would have to pay for shipping . . . but they didn't. They refunded the price of the insert, sent me a new one, and they paid for the shipping. Now That's Customer Service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

